
The Keto Diet’s Most Controversial Champion - yonibot
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/11/patrick-arnold-ketones-baseball-balco/601399/
======
aszantu
Keto did wonders for my depression. I was stuck with paranoia as well until i
also cut out vegetables and all sugar. Today i'm feeling productive and
worthy.

